
Explosions near Boston Marathon finish line - recoiledsnake
http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/metro/Explosions-reported-near-Boston-Marathon-finish-line/-/11971628/19757044/-/ktnc1wz/-/index.html
======
noonespecial
The worst part for me (and I really am feeling bad about this) is that I
should be concerned about the victims right now, but I can't stop thinking
about what freedoms I'll be losing as a result of this.

~~~
pekk
If you are feeling bad, why are you saying it? This feels like you are
standing on a soapbox and it's hard to think you are actually sorry for it
when you are doing it intentionally.

~~~
bmelton
I felt the same way. My first thought was that I was glad there weren't any
assault weapons involved, for which I was immediately ashamed. Immediately
after that I was disgusted that Bloomberg.com wanted me to watch an ad for a
new Mercedes before I could check on the well-being of my fellow humans.

I'm not proud of my thoughts, and I'm not proud of the hundred or so sarcastic
remarks that I've thought of since I first heard the news either.

I am genuinely saddened that this happened, and my most sincere hope is that
whomever did so is apprehended quickly and that nobody else is injured or
killed while that happens. At the same time, the explosion looks (at least to
me) like Tannerite, and I'm also thinking that perhaps Tannerite is going to
get banned, or regulated, despite being, basically, iron oxide; which would
make such a ban pretty futile.

~~~
larrys
" Immediately after that I was disgusted that Bloomberg.com wanted me to watch
an ad"

Are you suggesting that they should have some automatic kill switch
implemented in advance which they can hit to show sensitivity? [1] Networks
also run commercials to make money it's part of how they can afford to do what
they do. Of course I've seen cases where networks don't run commercials on
rare occasions.

[1] And why do they need to do this? Are you willing to pay for access instead
so they don't have to run any advertising?

~~~
anigbrowl
They're not running commercials on TV right now, but I agree that it's
unrealistic to expect websites to just switch into non-commercial mode on the
fly.

~~~
larrys
What's interesting though is that events like this are in fact an
advertisement for TV itself and a show of value which keep people needing to
have TV access. So even if they don't run advertising they also might need to
do (to keep their license at least the broadcast networks) a certain amount of
public good.

So they build good will as the place to go when some major event has happened
and you are looking for every morsel of information or discussion about it.

------
uberuberuber
In the _sturm und drang_ that has resulted from this tragedy, and the weeks to
come of hand wringing about terrorists/crazyfolk/etc across the major news
networks, I hope against hope that we can stow our reptilian brains for a
brief while… In the 3 hours that have passed since the top comment was made,
205 people in the US have died from heart disease(1), an almost entirely
preventable disease. This observation may be construed as heartless,
insensitive to the victims, and "if it were your X then it would be
different"… but I contend that each time we act like chimps and allow our
attention to be drawn to the latest epidemiologically insignificant tragedy we
lose as a species. A van distributing a year's supply of aspirin to the
fleeing masses would have been more helpful than any ambulance..

(1) <http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/fastats/lcod.htm>

~~~
nandemo
I've never quite understood that argument. It's not about it being
insensitive, just irrelevant. It seems to have an implicit but completely
unsupported premise that every death is equal.

First, there's age: deaths from heart disease tend to happen at old age. In
most cultures, death at old age is considered less tragic than the death of an
infant or young adult. Also, there's the perceived "naturality" of death:
death by natural causes is considered less tragic and less repugnant than
murder. And finally there's the fear aspect: a specific murder of A by B for
reason X is repugnant but it doesn't necessarily makes other people fear for
their lives, while a bombing in a public setting makes people worry that they
and their loved ones might be targets too.

~~~
d0mine
Here's a more elaborate version of the same argument by Bruce Schneier
<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5555939>

~~~
nandemo
I think they're very different arguments. uber is saying that this incident is
relatively insignificant, since more people died of heart attack today.
Schneier is saying that (i) we overstate the impact/probability of terrorist
attacks. Note that this is not the same as merely comparing number of bombing
deaths with deaths from natural causes; if this was happening every week,
surely it would be considered a worrying development, even if the number of
daily bombing deaths was still less than deaths by heart disease or car
accidents. And (ii) that we should refuse to be terrorized as that gives power
to terrorists.

I think (i) isn't a very solid argument since we can't estimate the
probability of future terrorist attacks the same way we can calculate the
probability of winning the lottery, or as we can estimate the probability of
_x_ deaths by heart attack in the next 5 years. For example, suppose we count
the number of bombings against civilians in pre-2nd-intifada Israel. In 1999
there were 2 bombings. In 2000, when the intifada started, 5. In the following
2 years, 40 then 47. I haven't checked, but I suppose the same pattern would
hold for pre- and post-invasion Iraq (note that this isn't an argument pro or
anti the invasion).

I'm not saying that the same thing is likely to happen in the US, I'm just
pointing out a weakness in the argument. Overall, though, I think Schneier has
a point.

------
tbrooks
Really PG?

<https://twitter.com/paulg/status/323909260826259457>

~~~
kevinmchugh
"[R]andom acts of benevolence are a good reaction to random acts of violence."

I find some kind of beauty in that. It might just be the phrase "random acts
of benevolence", which I've never seen before, but I intensely respect this
position.

<https://twitter.com/paulg/status/323914172528197632>

~~~
danenania
I agree. It seems like a good strategy to me, a good way to channel feelings
of anger and helplessness into something productive.

So what if it's affiliated with YC? It's a charity that pg trusts to help
people effectively, which is the point.

------
austenallred
While this is buggy/not ready for release, here's a way to follow this on
social media.

<http://fastlane.grasswire.com/>

PS. Here's our launchrock page if anyone cares <http://grasswire.com>

~~~
flyt
"Favorites" is a morbid word to have on this page. Maybe consider "Highlights"
instead.

~~~
joseph_cooney
Highlights is pretty bad too.

~~~
austenallred
We used to call it "best of" then went to "favorites." It obviously won't be
favorites anymore - didn't think of this use case.

~~~
corwinstephen
How about "Notable"

~~~
antinitro
+1

------
IanDrake
Anyone ever see the movie "Four Lions"? Basically it's a dark comedy about a
bunch of jihadist trying to bomb the London Marathon, but fail because they're
incompetent.

Too bad life doesn't always imitate art.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Four_Lions>

~~~
flyinRyan
Actually weren't these bombers incompetent? How many people were running in
this marathon? As far as I understand, if the bombs would have went off about
10 minutes earlier it would have been really bad.

~~~
DanBC
Depends what their aim is. If the aim is to kill maximum people then yes, they
were lousy bombers. If their aim was to cause fear and disruption by
demonstrating the ability to detonate two explosive devices within seconds of
each other, at a very busy location that's had some security screening, but
with the advantage of not killing many people - then they succeeded.

~~~
flyinRyan
I don't get that. Who ever did this is getting caught, so showing what they
_could_ do is pointless. They won't remain free long enough for a repeat
performance. What other motivation could they have had then creating terror?
Hundreds of dead is a lot more terror than three.

------
deltaqueue
Slightly off topic, but is anyone else confused by the fact that several
runners in this video[1] reacted to the explosion but did not turn and
proceeded to keep running? These people weren't exactly leading the pack (at a
4+ hours finish time), so my guess is that they are just severely deprived of
nutrients and aren't processing what's happening, but it's still a bit
baffling to me why some didn't turn to see what was going on.

[1] <https://vine.co/v/bFdt5uwg6JZ>

*EDIT - thanks to those who confirmed. My confusion is now totally irrelevant after seeing the finish-line view of the same people[2]. It just took them a few seconds to register and they were just in a running flow.

[2] <https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=046MuD1pYJg>

~~~
IvyMike
I've never run a marathon, but I've attended several supporting runners I
knew. I spent my time at the finish line watching the runners come across.

Pretty much everyone who finishes is some level of fucked up. Their body
chemistry is way-the-hell out of whack, with problems from dehydration,
hyponatremia, glycogen depletion, and boosted or dampened immune system
reactions. Usually there are people at the finish looking for trouble cases
and shunting them directly to the medical tent. (Because the runner might not
even recognize that how bad a state they are in.)

I've had hyponatremia once after an ill-advised hike, and I literally couldn't
form sentences out loud.

It doesn't surprise me that people weren't reacting in a normal way, because
they weren't in a normal state of being.

~~~
pvaldes
Most people simply don't know how to react in a situation like this. Is normal
to do silly things when normal people is inmersed in an emergency. Some people
take photos standing in the way to the exit, others flee away in the wrong
direction creating a risk of stampede, most not trained people (and even some
of the trained people) do exactly the type of things that you should not to
do... is pretty habitual.

------
RivieraKid
I'm quite astonished by the disproportionate media attention and hysteria. For
comparison 55 people died today in an Iraq bombing and about 80 people die
every day on the U.S. roadways.

~~~
chadillac83
I tried explaining this to someone earlier... apparently it's not a numbers
game because of assumed risk. There is little to no risk to watching a
marathon, whereas living in Iraq or speeding on the highway there is implied
risk.

I'm not trying to discredit what you're saying, just pointing out why people
(my friend and probably a lot of others) go into hyper sensitive reactionary
mode.

~~~
RivieraKid
I would say it's surprise factor combined with sensitivity to terrorist
attacks.

~~~
rayiner
That and people aren't robots. A bombing in Boston means more to someone in
New York than does one in Iraq, and purposeful taking of innocent life means
more than accidental death.

~~~
scarmig
Well, the innocent people being blown up in Iraq certainly weren't
accidentally being blown up. And we had a much bigger role in creating the
situation in Iraq than we did the situation in Boston...

~~~
rayiner
A bombing in Boston hits home to people in New York, because people can relate
to their countrymen better than they can to random people on the other side of
the planet with a different culture and history. This is human nature.

~~~
hallomac2013
Honestly, humans ought to be better than this outdated and questionable
nature.

~~~
rayiner
Right. That's why everyone here on HN cared as much about the black guys who
get railroaded by overzealous prosecutors each year as they did about Aaron
swartz and weev. Relating to people like yourself is a totally outmoded
concept and doesn't serve any useful social purpose at all. That's why
everyone is so happy that "world citizen" billionaires have overcome such
trivialities like national loyalty and figured out how to export American
prosperity all over the world. We totally love that.

------
ignostic
Our behavior is interesting, given the post I just read on how news is so
rarely worth reading and watching. I see a lot of people at work looking for
the latest updates. Someone’s watching TV in the next room – they’re just
repeating everything over and over, mixing in the new tiny details they learn.

I’m really sad about this, but where I know no one in Boston and can’t do
anything about it, I’m just going to check back tomorrow when we know more
rather than working myself up looking for the latest like I usually would.

~~~
goostavos
> I know no one in Boston and can’t do anything about it, I’m just going to
> check back tomorrow when we know more rather than working myself up looking
> for the latest like I usually would.

To the best of my ability, I'll do the same.

There's nothing we can currently do. The news for the next 24 hours will be
nothing but the newscasters making assumptions, bad connections, and
conjecture. The rest of the time will be filled with interviews from people
"on the ground." We'll gain nothing from watching it.

I feel like the smallest, tiniest "fuck you" I can muster to the person who
did this is to spend this time working on something to make a slice of society
marginally better, rather than spending the night passively absorbing all the
negativity and sorrow he/she has caused.

------
mikeleeorg
Google's Person Finder:

<http://google.org/personfinder/2013-boston-explosions>

~~~
SatvikBeri
We're in Boston and have successfully found people with this. Highly
recommended if you can't get in touch with someone you know.

------
mindcrime
Holy shit... my cousin and his wife were supposed to be there, as his wife was
running in the marathon this year. Still haven't managed to get in touch with
them, but my cousin's sister heard from them... they were a block away when
the first explosion happened. %@#%! I'm... shit... don't know what to say,
other than being very happy they are still alive. But apparently there's been
a bomb threat at the hotel across the street from theirs, so they're still
kind of panicking.

Jeeezzz....

~~~
joetek
If you know someone who was running the marathon and haven’t heard from them,
you can see if they logged times here:
<http://raceday.baa.org/individual.html>

~~~
mindcrime
Turns out my cousin's wife got injured in training and didn't run today. They
were just there to cheer on some friends who were running. Last I heard they
were OK, but, as you can guess, the flow of detailed information in and out of
Boston is pretty patchy right now.

~~~
cema
SMS seems to be working better than mobile voice.

~~~
callahad
SMS will probably not go through at the moment: "Cellphone Service Shut Down
in Boston" [http://bigstory.ap.org/article/official-cellphone-service-
sh...](http://bigstory.ap.org/article/official-cellphone-service-shut-down-
boston)

"A law enforcement official says cellphone service has been shut down in the
Boston area to prevent any potential remote detonations of explosives."

~~~
cema
I am in the greater Boston area (outside of the city itself). Cell service has
been on and off but ok overall.

------
mathattack
From the comments, "Roupen Bastajian, a 35-year-old state trooper from
Smithfield, R.I., had just finished the race when they put the heat blanket
wrap on him and he heard the first blast.

"I started running toward the blast. And there were people all over the
floor," he said. "We started grabbing tourniquets and started tying legs. A
lot of people amputated. ... At least 25 to 30 people have at least one leg
missing, or an ankle missing, or two legs missing."

Read more:
[http://livewire.wcvb.com/Event/117th_Running_of_Boston_Marat...](http://livewire.wcvb.com/Event/117th_Running_of_Boston_Marathon#ixzz2QZEToLHh)

The #s will probably get much worse than 2 and 23.

~~~
cscurmudgeon
There is something extremely hellish about marathoners missing legs.

------
antr
>Boston scanner: "EMS is reporting another device" in front of Mandarin Hotel

<https://twitter.com/katz/status/323878815245946880>

~~~
antr
c'mon, people have smartphones. companies like facebook, twitter, foursquare,
etc know your location and should be able to push notifications alerting
people to stay away/at home.

EDIT: Thanks for the downvotes guys, here I was trying to show a real need.
I've been calling friends in NY/Boston the past 30min asking to see if they
are OK + stay at home.

~~~
nwh
Strangely enough, iPhones do have an ability to receive geographic-targeted
alerts like this. I've seen them used for severe weather warnings.

They look like this — <http://i.imgur.com/gWrDXFD.jpg>

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Most current (~2012) cellphones do in the US, see
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commercial_Mobile_Alert_System>

(I'm unclear on how these are delivered within the network, seems to be SMS
but I can't source that)

~~~
mrb
I was in Hawaii 2 weeks ago, and they were broadcasting these types of alerts
to my girlfriend's phone (Android 4), to warn about a risk of flash floods.
Android was even using text-to-speech to read the alert out loud, and
automatically, which woke us up during the night!

~~~
ConstantineXVI
Think how exactly the alerts happen is up to the OEM, beyond 'loud noise'. The
iPhone uses something similar to the EBS tone in 1s bursts (it was 1AM when
mine fired, so I can't say with certainty if it was the same tone or not).
I've heard similar from other Android users, but I've shut off the alerts on
all my phones since.

------
shill
This photo is amazing.

[https://twitter.com/BGlobeSports/status/323889004246343681/p...](https://twitter.com/BGlobeSports/status/323889004246343681/photo/1)

~~~
ricardobeat
To me it looks like they didn't really know what to do at this moment. What is
the standard police procedure?

~~~
anigbrowl
This is mere seconds after the explosion took place, with the smoke still
drifting through the air. Already they've made it to the side of the most
obvious casualty; I can't really see the basis for your comment.

~~~
andypants
They are all facing away from the explosion. The first explosion happened on
the side with the flags, you can see the smoke is thickest there.

Just pointing out an observation. There could be other officers already on the
scene of the explosion, and these guys are handling the crowds.

~~~
ricardobeat
Yes. At least four of them are running _away_ from the bomb site, the other
two are staring at a fallen athlete. Maybe they though he was shot or
something, I just can't make sense of it, hence the question.

~~~
toyg
After 9/11 (and umpteen IED in Iraq and Afghanistan), it was drilled into most
emergency services personnel NOT to rush on the site of an explosion, for fear
of secondary devices.

These guys are doing that: moving people away from the blast area, both for
their safety and to make it easier for paramedics and bomb squad to reach it,
while helping whoever cannot move.

I usually don't like police forces the world over (and Boston has some nasty
precedents), but this picture makes them look well-trained, reactive and
downright heroic -- which is probably not the case, they're just professionals
trying to do their job.

------
UnoriginalGuy
A witness/first-responder just said he is a veteran and he said he recognised
the smell as cordite.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cordite>

PS - This is a witness who was talking to BBC News UK.

------
tunesmith
Boston marathon start times 2013 EDT:

9:00 am Mobility Impaired

9:17 am Wheelchair Division

9:22 am Handcycles

9:32 am Elite Women

10:00 am Elite Men & Wave One

10:20 am Wave Two

10:40 am Wave Three

Explosion happened somewhere around (edit) noon PST, 3pm EDT. A little before.
Elite women marathon times are in the 2:15 and slower range. Elite men are
2:05 and slower. Not sure about likely times for the earlier groups.

~~~
JPKab
Noon? Umm, are you on the west coast?

I think you are using start times in East Coast time and then doing
calculations based on the explosion occurring West Coast time.....

The elites were long, long over the finish line when this happened.

~~~
tunesmith
Thanks - I misread. I updated the comment.

------
Killswitch
Crazy people.. Another image [NSFW]: <https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BH6fwFvCUAA-
PWb.jpg:large>

~~~
justplay
horrible , is that blood floating around ?

~~~
revscat
Yes.

------
bialecki
Ridiculous and sad are the two emotions that come to mind. I've run the Boston
Marathon and plan on running again next year (want to re-qualify, but will
likely run with a charity anyway). I grew up close to the route and have spent
pretty much every April watching family or friends run. It's ridiculous
because I don't know how else to describe it and sad because a great tradition
is going to change, likely in unfortunate ways, for the foreseeable future.
It's just an empty feeling, like memories from the years before will never be
possible again.

If you've never run a marathon, and especially a big one, it's a unique
experience. Rarely are elite athletes on the same course/playing field with
"regular" people and all being cheered on (with no barriers) by residents.
Watch any footage and you'll see onlookers almost bump into the fastest
men/women in the world (hell, they even give out cups of beer at BC). Talk
about feeling close to a community and feeding off their energy, I can't think
of anything else like that.

It's sad that something like that has likely changed forever. I hope more than
anything in the coming months and years this disruption/incontinuity can be
turned into a positive that makes the event even better, that the community
will overcome everything that's happened. I'm confident it will, but right now
it's just sad.

------
uptown
Authorities ID suspect as Saudi national in marathon bombings, under guard at
Boston hospital

[http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_susp...](http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_suspect_guard_y2m8cJO29uC2PDGIjYBalO)

EDIT: Two media outlets reporting conflicting information, so not sure if this
is reliable information.

~~~
khuey
The NY Post is the only one reporting this, and they're not exactly known for
accuracy.

~~~
jamesaguilar
I was about to argue that making something up about this was beyond the level
of inaccuracy that NyPost might stoop to, but then I realized I do not know. I
guess we will find out soon enough.

------
shocks
Reddit thread being updated right now.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/1cen3t/there_was_just_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/1cen3t/there_was_just_an_explosion_at_the_boston/)

~~~
sampo
Successor thread:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/1cf17c/boston_marathon...](http://www.reddit.com/r/news/comments/1cf17c/boston_marathon_explosions_live_update_thread_2/)

------
bluetidepro
_Update:_ (4:35PM EST) "A federal law-enforcement source confirmed to The Post
there are at least 12 dead and nearly 50 injured." _[1]_

[1]
[http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/two_explosions_at_bost...](http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/two_explosions_at_boston_marathon_iMR0LCkcwASg0RQfVsH1yI)

~~~
warfangle
the post isn't necessarily a reputable rag to be linking to as a source...

------
ChrisNorstrom
If this continues I wonder if we're going to start seeing drones with
"Persistent Stare" (24 hour recording of a massive area that creates an
enormous video of the entire city) employed over American Cities.

Had one been used already, they would have been able to take the video, slowly
reverse it to see who dropped off the package in the dumpster, and then follow
that person back to their home or business. Thus finding out who did it.

~~~
jchavannes
Not sure if you did it on purpose, but you just perfectly described ARGUS:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGxNyaXfJsA>

~~~
ChrisNorstrom
Yes, I forgot it was called ARGUS. Argus would be perfect, as horrifying as
the privacy concerns are, I'm not sure there is any expectable of privacy in
being outdoors in public. The ability to fight nearly every kind of crime
would be astronomical.

From finding who dropped off a dead body and the home they went back to, to
busting meth labs, illegal arms dealers, kidnapped children, missing persons.
My only worry is, this will be used against people simply smoking pot or other
things that aren't morally wrong but legally punishable.

------
stevenameyer
It's horrific to see this happen. I hope that people make it out of this ok,
and they get to bottom of who did this. Seeing these kinds of senseless
attacks on the innocent is just disgusting.

~~~
no2empire
Drones are flying over Afghanistan and Pakistan right now, atatcking innocent
families. A Zionist invasion of Palestine in the 1940s is pushing into Gaza,
the West Bank, southwest Syria, and innocent Palestinians are being killed
daily - with US backing. The US is doing this all over the world, or enabling
it. It's a laugh to see the people who invaded Iraq and tortured prisoners in
Abu Ghraib getting on their high horse. The chickens are just beginning to
come home to roost in this case.

~~~
stevenameyer
First of all I am a Canadian, living in Canada and have no association with
the actions of the US Government. Secondly I do not condone killing of
innocent people in any situation, and just because there are other instances
of this happening in the world doesn't minimize the fact that this attack is
wrong.

I am expressing my support to the victims of this tragedy and my disgust over
an attack which was clearly ment to hurt and kill innocent people. If this
discussion was about a similar attack anywhere else in the world by anyone I
would have the same opinion of the attack. But it's not.

~~~
ultimoo
Don't feed the trolls. It is best to ignore such hateful comments so as not to
encourage them.

------
danso
Dennis Crowley was running the marathon and tweeted that he and thousands of
other runners have been stopped at mile 26: <https://twitter.com/dens>

~~~
robbiet480
Mile 26 was dedicated to Newtown

------
uptown
Looped "Vine" of the explosion: <https://vine.co/v/bFdt5uwg6JZ>

Video of second explosion:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jMYObtjToU&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jMYObtjToU&feature=youtu.be)

Second angle of both explosions: <http://bcove.me/qwi5k6ap>

------
w1ntermute
Yet another example of how "News is bad for you – and giving up reading it
will make you happier": <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5549054>

~~~
freehunter
Or, for the people who are in Boston or know anyone who is in Boston, this
news is a very important notification. I don't think the news media was
responsible for this incident.

~~~
thorum
I don't think w1ntermute was suggesting the news media were responsible for
the incident.

~~~
jacquesm
To some extent they are. Assholes like the people that set this up love the
press and the press loves them in a way. Every time some jerk kills off a
bunch of innocents there is money to be made and without a platform I wonder
how many of these idiots would do their deeds. Media and crime like this feed
off each other.

------
huherto
Guys,

I was watching the marathon about a mile from the finish line. I saw how a
great celebration turned into sadness and fear. But as sad as this made me
feel, it made me feel even worst that this is what my loved family is living
in Mexico every day. Just across the border from this beautiful country. As
important as this is, shouldn't every child be as valuable no matter where
they are born? Today, I saw a lot of anger on my friend's faces, but it seems
that as long as it is not happening here it doesn't matter that much, it seems
that only Americans are entitled to feel safe.

~~~
austenallred
A second tragedy need not make the first less tragic. Americans mourn
tragedies in America more than those outside of their borders because they hit
closer to home.

------
intopieces
Since the news is bad for me and ignoring it would make me happier, should I
just forget about it?

~~~
bcoates
Yes, probably.

The bell tolls for thee and all that, but unless you're directly involved
somehow or are in a position to do something about it, there is very little
point to focusing your attention on it. This goes double if you have
tendencies to obsess or get depressed about bad news like this.

~~~
intopieces
I think I won't take your advice and instead will text my friends at MIT to
make sure they weren't running the Boston Marathon this year.

Everyone should do what they think is best. As for me, being informed is one
way I stay intellectually engaged and interact with my peers. So I'll continue
to do so.

------
darxius
Its things like this that really make me wonder how we can progress as a
society with nutjobs like this. Without sounding like a hippy, the world is
filled with so much violence and hate. If these people (and they're all over)
put more effort into building society instead of destroying we could really
progress.

It takes a special kind of asshole to do this.

~~~
illuminate
I don't see the point in imagining a world without psychopaths. It'd be
lovely, but no amount of societal structure will ever remove them, we can only
try to reach them whenever possible and lessen their influence on others.

~~~
icebraining
It should be noted that multiple studies indicated that terrorists don't have
a bigger share of psychopaths than the general population. Average people can
convince themselves and/or be convinced to maim and kill if they believe their
cause is just.

This does not in any way mean we should excuse them, any more than I would let
a rabid dog attack me just because I recognize it can't be expected to follow
ethical behavior.

~~~
Florin_Andrei
I remember reading somewhere that a surprisingly large number of terrorists /
bombers / what have you, are guys in their 20s or 30s with an engineering
background, otherwise pretty normal and unremarkable.

~~~
illuminate
Certainly among the 9/11 hijackers, but there appears to be a great deal of
asymmetry with foreign terrorists. Domestic terrorists don't ~appear~ to find
the same level of stability, though I haven't read any specific papers that
investigated their family lives, careers, etc.

------
MrFoof
I live in Charlestown, which is Boston's northeasternmost neighborhood, which
is actually across the Charles River.

For the past hour I've nothing but ambulances going down 99 or along 93.

------
denzil_correa
The Boston Globe has uploaded a footage at the moment of explosion at the
Boston Marathon. This one shows how the moments panned out. The best I have
seen so far.

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=046MuD1pYJg>

------
SODaniel
According to AP cellphone service is being suspended to avoid allowing
'detonation of remote devices'.

Source: [http://bigstory.ap.org/article/official-cellphone-service-
sh...](http://bigstory.ap.org/article/official-cellphone-service-shut-down-
boston)

4.14 pm Central.

~~~
tunesmith
This report was later retracted I think.

------
uptown
Live video feeds:

<http://www1.whdh.com/video/7newslive/>

[http://www.myfoxboston.com/category/235888/fox-25-live-
video...](http://www.myfoxboston.com/category/235888/fox-25-live-video-stream)

------
belorn
I am seeing a lot of comments which makes assumptions about this being
detonated explosives. Has there been any confirmation about this?

~~~
6thSigma
The two explosions were on opposite sides of the street. Take from that what
you will.

~~~
betterunix
Honestly, I would wait for the evidence that those were actually bombs. It
_sounds_ like it could have been terrorists, but it also _sounds_ like it
might have been a utility failure of some sort, like this:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_New_York_City_steam_explo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2007_New_York_City_steam_explosion)

Now, there are reports that the police have found additional bombs and are
dismantling them; if true, then that would mean that this is an attack of some
kind and not just an accident. Still, I would wait for a reliable, official
statement before jumping to conclusions.

[Edit: Looks like there is now some kind of official statement from the fire
department about finding additional bombs, so I guess that settles that.]

------
ConceitedCode
Reddit user in boston giving great updates as he hears them.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/1ceng3/boston_marathon_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/WTF/comments/1ceng3/boston_marathon_explosion_nsfw_gore/)

------
orangethirty
Short video right before second explosion:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jMYObtjToU&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jMYObtjToU&feature=youtu.be)

------
chamblin
A Boston Police, Fire, EMS Scanner feed is available here:
<http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/6254/web/?rl=rr>

------
ralphleon
Why do the top links on reddit stop leaving the front page?

This link was #1 for about 10 minutes:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/1cen7i/explosion_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/1cen7i/explosion_at_the_boston_marathon/)

and now has vanished, along with all other sponsored links. A horrible tragedy
like this seems leagues more important than the current top link:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/1cebz2/spotted_cookie...](http://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/1cebz2/spotted_cookie_monster_at_work_today/)

~~~
wtallis
I don't know what happened to the /r/worldnews post, but that subreddit's
rules do say that it's for non-US sources and news. Also, that post linked to
a Gawker site, which for many is reason enough to kill it.

~~~
ralphleon
Now trending from a more valid source:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/1cerrp/boston_mar...](http://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/1cerrp/boston_marathon_explosions_dozens_wounded_as_two/)

During disasters such as this, I appreciate reddit's scale (and diversity) for
up-to-date information in the comments.

------
mdesq
The Boston Marathon just issued a statement and used the word "bombs." Not
sure if that's just a hasty description, but that is the word they used.

~~~
scarmig
[Some random unsourced people on the internet are saying that...] Police are
saying they're finding multiple secondary devices, as well.

I'm guessing they're not talking about cell phones.

------
tibbon
Another explosion just happened at the JFK library according the police
scanner. Or a fire. Could be unrelated.

There was another bomb they found downtown and set off in a bomb squad van in
a controlled way (heard it on the scanner and another friend living down there
confirmed hearing that).

I'm impressed at the police response- very organized.

------
nealyoung
High quality video of the explosion:
[http://www.boston.com/video/viral_page/?%2Fservices%2Fplayer...](http://www.boston.com/video/viral_page/?%2Fservices%2Fplayer%2Fbcpid2080955193001&bckey=AQ~~%2CAAAAAA6piHY~%2CDqRT40XOAr8XmRt9Lw9Lza1eXkXEagX8&bctid=2303076923001)

------
joshguthrie
Twilio put up an app to call your family if needed:
<http://callyourfamily.twilio.ly/>

Not a Bostonian but The Hub's been my hometown when I spent some time in the
US... My prayers go to all of you.

------
arjn
CBS News reports - police confirm (somewhat) that these were bombs and mostly
likely planted in Trash cans. Also, it appears at least 1 other unexploded
bomb found and disabled by the Boston Police Bomb Squad. (may be more then 1
found)

------
xbryanx
Video of the explosion (very poor quality) - [http://deadspin.com/heres-video-
of-the-moment-the-boston-mar...](http://deadspin.com/heres-video-of-the-
moment-the-boston-marathon-bombs-ex-473015503)

------
sGrabber
Hoping for everyone to be safe.

Lets not panic and spread the fear. Let authorities do their work

------
mindcrime
Another source to listen in to Boston emergency communications:

[http://tunein.com/radio/Boston-Police-Fire-and-EMS-
Scanner-s...](http://tunein.com/radio/Boston-Police-Fire-and-EMS-
Scanner-s146109/)

------
dvt
A friend of mine from MIT was at the race. Luckily, he walked away unscathed.
I hope all of your friends and family from Boston are safe and sound.

I would argue that this is not the time for political discussions.

------
kohanz
Thoughts and prayers with the victims and their families. I just watched the
movie "Four Lions" this past weekend and anyone who has seen it may have the
same eery feeling I currently do.

------
shocks
Google Person Finder:

<http://google.org/personfinder/2013-boston-explosions/>

Hopefully this can put someone's mind at ease. :(

------
ChrisBland
if the raw video streams from all of the surrounding areas were provided to
the internet as a collective, I would bet they could trace the source 10x
faster than the police.

------
uptown
Reuters live-updating feed:
<http://live.reuters.com/Event/Boston_Marathon_Explosion>

------
ConceitedCode
Just learned about google person finder.

<http://google.org/personfinder/2013-boston-explosions/>

------
eruditely
Can someone just run a plain marathon without having to worry about this in
modern civilized life? Come on. This isn't even crime, this is just insanity.

~~~
lukifer
I'm willing to bet that running in a marathon is still statistically safer
than taking the same trip in a car.

No more how much modern life keeps improving, tragedies will happen, whether
by natural disasters or nutjobs. Actively fearing that which is outside of
your control is pointless.

~~~
pjreddie
Well walking is way more dangerous per mile than driving, this was touched on
by Steve Levitt in Super Freakonomics, it looks like in Britain the mortality
rate is about 10 times higher per vehicle mile
[http://road.cc/content/news/68212-dft-casualty-statistics-
ra...](http://road.cc/content/news/68212-dft-casualty-statistics-rank-driving-
cycling-walking-and-motorcycling-risk).

Of course, that is general foot transportation. Marathons have different risk
factors, you aren't going to get hit by a car (if it's a well organized
marathon with a set path and stuff) but I bet there are a lot of medical
issues that arise from marathons and overexertion. If I were a betting man,
I'd think the marathon was probably more dangerous.

~~~
mongol
Risk per hour is what I am personally more interested in.

~~~
pjreddie
That's interesting, I don't generally think to myself, "Hm, I could go drive
around for an hour or I could go for an hour long walk", I usually think "Hm,
I could drive to this place or bike over there (I don't usually walk)".
Although I also don't really think about the risks of everyday activities
anyway, so who knows.

It's really difficult to compare the risks of walking vs driving since usually
they aren't really interchangeable and they have such different use cases. But
the original comment was about running a marathon vs driving the same
distance.

------
o0-0o
Fire Dept Live Feed: <http://www.broadcastify.com/listen/feed/497/web>

------
corin_
"A confirmed explosion at the JFK library, we're going to need to deploy
resources there" on the EMS scanner just now - that's a third?

------
krcz
Do you think IRA (or one of its forks like Real IRA, Continuity IRA or one IRA
extremist supporter) might have been involved?

Today US supreme court has ruled to give tapes containing testimony to Irish
police: [http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/apr/15/ira-tapes-police-
su...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/apr/15/ira-tapes-police-supreme-
court) .

~~~
CleanedStar
This idea is completely inane. The Volunteers declared war against the England
that was on their soil in 1916, that they would shift suddenly to a war
against the U.S. is ridiculous. Also, purposefully killing civilians gathered
en masse without warning is more along the lines of British Army terrorism
(Bloody Sunday, Amritsar), not the Irish volunteers who give warnings and tend
to attack military targets, back when they did so.

Also, the ruling came somewhat unexpectedly, a few hours before this happened.
That's a short space of time to set up a bombing of a marathon. This bombing
was obviously planned for days, if not weeks in advance.

~~~
throwaway6EB1E1
I just want you to know that your remarks are in really bad taste.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warrington_bomb_attacks>

In my lifetime (I'm 30, from Manchester), I lived through two bomb attacks a
few miles away from my home, one in the centre of the City, and another in a
nearby town in the main shopping street that killed two children. They didn't
'tend to attack military targets'; they were terrorists.

Terrorism is either bad, or it isn't. Don't dress the IRA up as something they
aren't so that you can sit on the fence.

~~~
CleanedStar
And what was Drogheda, when the English massacred an entire town? Or shooting
up the crowd in Croke Park? Or Bloody Sunday? The English have carried out
terrorism against the Irish for centuries. It's an English war of choice. The
English stole my family's land, gave it to settlers, and now English troops
still march up and down Belfast. If you choose to go to war with a country and
try to subjugate their people, expect the consequences. Don't cry that some of
the war of your choice blew back to your homeland.

~~~
pekk
You are literally justifying one attack on civilians in an unrelated place, by
referring to earlier attacks on civilians by different people?

------
brownbat
CBS LOCAL reports that security footage shows man with multiple backpacks near
the scene before explosion, reporters suggest devices were placed in
trashcans, and police have recovered at least one unexploded device:
[http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/04/15/several-hurt-in-
explos...](http://boston.cbslocal.com/2013/04/15/several-hurt-in-explosions-
at-boston-marathon-finish-line/)

Update: Police commissioner Ed Davis claims there is no suspect in custody:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/live-boston-mayor-holds-
press...](http://www.businessinsider.com/live-boston-mayor-holds-press-
conference-2013-4)

Original NY POST reporting:
[http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/two_explosions_at_bost...](http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/two_explosions_at_boston_marathon_iMR0LCkcwASg0RQfVsH1yI)

[http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_susp...](http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_suspect_guard_y2m8cJO29uC2PDGIjYBalO)

WBZ NEWS 1030 is reporting that a Saudi national was tackled and turned into
police, they are questioning him, but he's cooperating and denies any
involvement. live feed: <http://tunein.com/radio/WBZ-NewsRadio-1030-s27704/>

~~~
untog
Boston Police says they have no idea where NY Post is getting it's information
from.

------
mgxplyr
So much for quitting news.

------
rickyconnolly
Authorities ID suspect as Saudi national in marathon bombings, under guard at
Boston hospital

[http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_susp...](http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_suspect_guard_y2m8cJO29uC2PDGIjYBalO?utm_source=SFnewyorkpost&utm_medium=SFnewyorkpost)

~~~
tptacek
This is a rumor BPD shot down after NY Post ran it.

------
traughber
I found this unreal set of photos on Flickr from before and immediately after
the explosion. Includes high res photos of the crowd:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/hahatango/sets/7215763325244513...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/hahatango/sets/72157633252445135/with/8652827185/)

------
mathattack
They police are saying, "Don't use your cellphones, as they can set off other
devices."

Is there real science behind this?

~~~
lazugod
Science behind what?

~~~
mathattack
Can random usage of a nearby phone trigger remotely detonated bombs?

~~~
lazugod
If the bombmaker wants random cellphone usage to trigger it, yes.

------
seanhandley
Explosions kill people :-(

Search on this page for "civilian" and "child" for examples of "legal" murder
of innocent people:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_drone_strikes_in_Pakist...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_drone_strikes_in_Pakistan)

------
swalsh
This is the craziest thing. Last Friday, my fiance (works near Boston) said
she had to leave early because someone called in a bomb threat. We laughed it
off "ha someone wanted to go home early on a Friday..." no idea if related,
but crazy...

------
brownbat
Hi Res video of the explosion: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=046MuD1pYJg>

------
Wrycw
Obama about to go live to speak on this: <http://www.whitehouse.gov/live>

------
brettcvz
Timeilne: <http://tech.mit.edu/V133/N18/explosions.html>

------
bitsoda
Relevant: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5551069>

------
ritonlajoie
broadcastify seems to not handle the pike in traffic. Here is a working link
for the boston police scanner
[http://www.broadcastify.com/scripts/playlists/1/6254/-546422...](http://www.broadcastify.com/scripts/playlists/1/6254/-5464221596.m3u)

------
justplay
I wish everyone should be safe.

------
denzil_correa
A third explosion is confirmed at JFK library by Ed Davis, commissioner of
police.

------
shocks
Via reddit -> Update 25: Scanner: Confirmed explosion at JFK Library.

~~~
SODaniel
<http://www1.whdh.com/video/7newslive/> Just confirmed that the fire at JFK
library was unrelated and mechanical?

Source?

~~~
shocks
I found that ^^ on reddit, but also <http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-
canada-22159004> reported (via a Boston based journalist student) a third
explosion at the JFK library.

Apparently the third explosion was caused by the police to destroy a
suspicious device.

------
icpmacdo
higher quality MSNBC footage of the explosion.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=3fMukiYAs1w#)!

------
sigzero
Do we really need to "see" the explosions and mangled people?

------
np422
Americans, please don't start another war because of this.

------
meerita
I wonder the reasons of doing this.

------
wellboy
:( Anybody knows who's behind this?

------
tunesmith
Just before noon PST it seems like.

------
joering2
Can someone explain me what this news has to do with hacker news, IT,
programming, hacking??

------
dakrisht
Devastating. Horrific.

------
supervillain
So timely, gives more reasons to oppose the immigration reform next week.

------
recoiledsnake
Edit: Boston police reporting at least 2 dead, 22 injured and 10 people losing
limbs.

[http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/15/explosion-reported-
near...](http://www.foxnews.com/us/2013/04/15/explosion-reported-near-finish-
line-boston-marathon-spokesman-says/)

Looks like there were two explosions.

Picture: <https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BH6fCgFCQAERWMB.jpg:large>

More details [http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/metro/Explosions-reported-
nea...](http://www.wcvb.com/news/local/metro/Explosions-reported-near-Boston-
Marathon-finish-line/-/11971628/19757044/-/ktnc1wz/-/index.html?hpt=hp_t2)

"Witnesses said several victims lost limbs, and the area was being evacuated.

Many of the injured appeared to be spectators who gathered for the 117th
running of the race."

Many more pictures(warning NSFW Gore):

[http://deadspin.com/explosions-reported-at-the-boston-
marath...](http://deadspin.com/explosions-reported-at-the-boston-
marathon-473008941)

~~~
SODaniel
The Boston Globe ‏@BostonGlobe 34s

BREAKING NEWS: Police getting multiple reports of unexploded devices around
Boston

3.38 pm Central time.

Update:

The Boston Globe ‏@BostonGlobe 28s

RT @billy_baker: "It's not safe to be here." - Boston Police evacuating
Commonwealth Avenue mall at Gloucester.

3.45 Central time.

Update:

The Boston Globe ‏@BostonGlobe 1m

Boston Police: If anyone knows of any information call about explosions: 1 800
494 TIPS

3.55 Central time.

Holy crap! UPDATE:

Apparently cellphone service is SHUT DOWN! To make sure new devices are not
remotely detonated!

[http://bigstory.ap.org/article/official-cellphone-service-
sh...](http://bigstory.ap.org/article/official-cellphone-service-shut-down-
boston)

4.10 PM Central Time!

~~~
VLM
The thing I don't get, is if you know there are multiple devices, any opfor
with half a brain is going to put them in the mass transit for follow up. So
why evac people when sheltering in place is almost certainly safer? The TLDR
is don't create a juicy concentrated target when you know for certain that
someone is currently aiming at juicy concentrated targets.

Also if its an ongoing event, shelter in place means people pay pretty close
attention to their environment, but scrambling in terror every random
direction means a great opportunity for the opfor to drop something bad in the
chaos and possibly escape.

I'm not saying lock down everyone for hours (days?) or don't evac a known bad
location, but...

~~~
taurath
Transit is much harder and has a much stronger security presence - people in
general are also far more alert for suspicious packages. It would be much
tougher I'd think to get something like this onto a subway rather than a huge
crowd.

~~~
VLM
Whoops I looked it up and apparently a "mall" in boston is what the rest of
the world would call a boulevard or parkway. So they're actually evac a street
lined with trees. My worry was it they're shoving people in immense lines thru
the doors of what the rest of the world would call a "mall" making a tempting
target for the opfor.

I am surprised its verified to be packages and not dudes wearing vests or
whatever. There's no way to avoid the issue that getting the crowd to stampede
means certain targets of opportunity will be very busy. If I were in Boston
there's no way in hell I'd set foot on any mass transit until the evac is
over.

The original point still stands, that people mostly sittin down can't get into
too much mischief, "everybody get up and run around" results in huge
opportunity for chaos, because not just the good guys, but the bad guys too
will be up and running around.

~~~
hartror
Actually Boston uses "mall" in the same way as the English and Australians.

~~~
mindcrime
It's not that uncommon in other parts of the US either. In Raleigh, they
commonly referred to part of Fayetteville Street as "Fayettevill Street Mall".

~~~
jlgreco
Famously there is also the National Mall in DC; the area between the
Washington Monument and the Capitol.

~~~
jonemo
And of course The Mall in London:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Mall,_London>

------
spitx
Secondary explosions ( and/or fires ) reported (on MSNBC shortly before Chris
Jansing took over coverage at 4PM EST) at the JFK Library and another
undisclosed location.

Footage of black fumes from (allegedly) the JFK Library has been briefly shown
before cutting back to the coverage of the main explosion at the Boston
marathon.

The fire at the library has been initially reported to have been controlled.
No casualties or injuries have been reported.

A curious mention of "manuscripts" (not being damaged) has been reported (on
MSNBC) as well.

CNN is yet to report any such secondary explosions as of the current time
(4:10 PM EST).

CNN has also not shown any footage of black fumes from a different location.

The fumes at the Boston marathon explosions were distinctly white in color.

~~~
SODaniel
The fire at the JFK Library has just been reported as mechanical and non-
suspicious or 'affiliated' with the explosions.

Source: <http://www1.whdh.com/video/7newslive/> 7-news live broadcast

Update:

<https://twitter.com/BostonGlobe/status/323886879453892609>

It was an intentional and controlled detonation of a 'device'.

~~~
rabidonrails
Bloomberg quoting AP: 2 additional devices found and being dismantled in
Boston right now.

(3:24p CST)

~~~
BrianPetro
> UPDATE: One report was of unexploded device on the glass footbridge over
> Huntington Ave near Copley place

------
jQueryIsAwesome
Well, TSA will start checking marathonists anytime soon.

Ban me or whatever you need to do but the reality is that one bomb and
Americans cry, while at the same time incentivate thousands of bombs and deads
in Mexico for their useless "war on drugs" and also creating pointless wars
around the world (eg. Iraq)

~~~
pekk
You are making political excuses for murder.

~~~
alan_cx
Please learn the massive difference between "excuse" and "reason".

It drives me insane when people try to explain something, and someone replies,
"oh, that that excuses it, does it?".

------
moneypenny
Two of my friends flew over from the UK and were running in it, it happened
right in front of Chris, luckily he's ok, she's ok. Fucking bombing bastards.

------
spitx
Boston police triage numbers:

For families of the victims, primarily:

617-635-4500 (Mayor's Hotline)

If you have any information about the explosions and/or were at the site of
explosions:

1-800-494-TIPS

NYPOST reporting that a suspect has been identified and is being held under
guard at a hospital:

[http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_susp...](http://www.nypost.com/p/news/national/authorities_under_suspect_guard_y2m8cJO29uC2PDGIjYBalO)

Update:

Steve Silva's Ground Level View Video (Boston.com)

[http://live.boston.com/Event/Live_blog_Explosion_in_Copley_S...](http://live.boston.com/Event/Live_blog_Explosion_in_Copley_Square/72926110)

------
spitx
Person walking on roof of a building near the site of the incident at the time
of explosions:

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tQJsyqAOofg>

~~~
andypants
I keep seeing this get posted all over the place. People want to spread this
photo for some reason.

It's a fucking silhouette made up of 20 pixels. It's a person on a roof who
was likely watching the event. People are so desperate for somebody to blame,
this is just ridiculous.

------
ok_craig
Right on time to make us all forget about Gitmo.

------
cinquemb
Makes me think where's Stellar Wind when it's needed…

edit: "Thoſe who would give up Essential Liberty to purchaſe a little
Temporary Safety, deſerve neither Liberty nor Safety."

------
UnoriginalGuy
North Korea, Al Qaeda, racists, or something else?

I honestly think anyone could claim responsibility but given the high
explosives and the seemingly professional nature of the attack I'm guessing
either NK, AQ, or a false-flag to start a war on the Korean peninsula.

edit: Nice downvotes? We cannot speculate who?

~~~
smacktoward
It is waaaaay too early to be speculating who's behind it. Nobody knows any
details, early reports from the scene of a terrible event like this are
frequently confused and contradictory. Speculation at this moment is just
firing shots in the dark.

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
I suppose you're right. Just strange, things have been so quiet for so long.
The US is leaving Afghanistan, Iraq - apart from some sectarian violence has
been quiet, and now this?

My mind just goes back to NK. With the heightened tensions and such... Seems
too convenient.

~~~
freehunter
It's not productive to speculate as to who is responsible. It could be anyone,
or it could be a complete accident (gas leak?). Pointing blame before even the
most basic facts are known is really, really poor.

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
A double gas leak? Without subsequent fire? Just boom and it is gone? I don't
think so. This was a bombing.

Nobody is pointing "blame." But we can discuss who the likely suspects would
be.

~~~
belorn
There exist other material that go boom beyond gas. Just to take a random
pick, maybe a truck with industrial chemicals was parked near. The majority of
goes boom but a chunk get thrown away and just later goes boom too. Double
explosion, but no detonated explosives.

Not saying its likely, but we really should start listing on what police say
first before jumping directly to bombs.

~~~
__david__
At this point things seem to be pointing towards bombs. Police have reportedly
recovered 2 or 3 undetonated devices (and set off a controlled explosion for
one of them [1]). No news of who or why though.

[1]
[https://mobile.twitter.com/BostonDotCom/status/3238868777467...](https://mobile.twitter.com/BostonDotCom/status/323886877746790402)

------
Grovara123
ur about to finish running a fucking marathon... you grew up in Kenya...
trained your whole life... BOOM

